# CSUSA Group Buy - Wide Open - Closed



## kent4Him

7/12- I am closed for new orders.  I'm waiting on payments from a number of you.  884 kits is a lot to swallow.  Total cost of Kits and stuff is over $11,000.  Shipping and Insurance is over $600.  I hope to put the order in tomorrow morning.  I will update progess as I get new information.  There are a few items that I suspect will hit back orders.

7/13- The order has been sent in.  I am waiting to hear back on the order.  I will post which kits will be back ordered.  I will also post the expected date that the freight truck backs up into my driveway.

7/13- The order has been received and I just maxed out two credit cards.  I'm waiting for a call from discover.[]  From my conversation with them, there are not many kits on backorder.  Some of the Chameleon Tubes are, but not much other than that.  I am having them send me a detailed list.  I will post the backorders when I get them.

7/13- The truck is scheduled to arrive on 7/19.  128 lb. of stuff.

7/18- I just checked the tracking and they have arrived in Illinois.  They are 55 miles away at the distibution center.  They should be moved to the more local center by the end of the day and shipped to the house tomorrow.  Hopefully the truck shows before I leave for a meeting at church.  I will start sorting, counting, verifying and splitting the stuff and hopefully be ready to start shipping Monday.  I have not yet received a list of the backorders.  If the shipment arrives tomorrow, I will post the back orders on Friday.

7/20- The boxes arrived yesterday before I got home from work.  Not many backorders.  Mostly the Chameleon Tubes.  I'll put a list below.  Tonight, I start sorting and verifying the order.

Backorders:
050-9301 Nickel tubes for Slimelines
050-9302 Black tubes for Slimlines
050-9303 Nickel tubes for Euro
050-9305 Nickel tubes for Cigar
050-9307 Nickel tubes for Jr. Gent
050-4168 Chrome Twist Pens

7/20- I've just complete reconciling the Invoice to the order that was sent in and I have found some other problems.  The following items did not have the entire order complete.  I still have to take the actual inventory of the kits themselves, so there might be other issues.  For many of these kits, we did receive some, but not all.  The biggest issue will be the last one on the list.  38 ordered and none delivered.  I am sending this list in so CSUSA can remedy the situation as soon as possible.

Item Number	Description	Number short
050-4464	10K SOFT GRIP PEN	1
050-4476	Chrome Cigar Pen	1
050-4014	10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN	4
050-4187	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN	1
050-4415	10K ROLLERBALL PEN	9
050-0322	RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	3
050-2330	Rhodium/22K Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen 	4
050-2332	Rhodium/Black Titan. Jr. Statesman Rollerball Pen 	5
050-4016	RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL	12
050-0324	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	9
050-2328	Jr.Statesman BTN RB	38

7/21- I finished checking out what actually came in the boxes and found two more missing items.  I worked out everything with CSUSA and they were sending it out last night.  Here are the items:

#050-0117 Pink/Green Celluloid 
#050-9309 Chameleon Tubes for Jr. Gents Black 

7/23- I'm almost complete splitting up the items that I have.  Only 5 more orders to go.  Once I have that done, I will be able to send out the orders that are complete.  The following will be able to be sent tonight or tomorrow:

RogerGarret
JimM
gtanejewski
TomG
Boss302
Jim15
RasMan
Rsx1974
LEAP
Ken69912001
JohnCrane
Bananajeep
GregMuller


I should be receiving everything but the back orders this week.

7/24- Received communication from CSUSA that the order problems will be delivered Friday 7/27.  That will allow me to get most of the orders out.  The backordered tubes and chrome twist pens will then be holding up 11 of the orders.

7/25- The first set that I listed above is going out today.

7/27- The shipment came in with a slight problem.  They were to send 38 of the 050-2328.  Well the sent 38 kits, but 10 of them were 050-2327.  Same pen but it is the Fountain Pen instead of the Rollerball.  I called and they are sending 10 more.  If any of you would like a free upgrade from the rollerball to the Fountain, let me know.  I will be getting 15 more of the orders out this weekend.  The first boxes are arriving.

7/28- I see that people are reading these posts because a number of you have taken me up on the upgrade offer.  They are gone.  I spent a good amount of time packing up and printing shipping labels.  I sent the following out:

broitblat
Dufdg
eskimo
GaryMGg
gketell
johnnycnc
jssmith3
kcordon
louisbry
MesquiteMan
Mewell
micah
NCWoodworker
Poppers-n-Pens
PTJeff
randbcrafts
Rmartin
Tuba707
VirgilJ
Woodlvt
WriteRev

I will have GoodTurns out on Monday.  I got to the post office too late today.  Waiting on the Backordered Chameleon Tubes.

7/30- Mr. Piper, your very large shipment is on its way.  I had to use a larger box.  It would not fit in the flat rate box.  This is why I add the 1%.

8/9- Sorry no update for a while, but not much to report.  I am still waiting to hear back from CSUSA on the Backordered items.  I sent a reminder today.  I have also been dealing with a kidney stone over that last couple of days, so I have not done much on email lately.  Once I hear more, I will post again.

8/9- I have now heard back.  The Chameleon Tubes will be backordered until *November*</u>.  I'm assuming that all will want to forget about the tubes and close the group buy.  I will contact each of you waiting on the tubes.  We will work out the refunds.  The Chrome Twist Pens will be here in September.

8/15- All are shipped except for Eastern47(Waiting to hear if you want the pen box).  3 people still on backorder for Tubes or Kits that will shipped when they come.  

8/16- All are shipped.  Now I only have the second shipment of backorders for the following:
Ira48 - 10 pen kits
Tbone - 5 sets of chameleon tubes

8/28- Some of you are entitled to refund either due to reduced shipping cost or discounts on Acrylic blanks.  I will list them below.  You have a number of choices:

1. I can Paypal you the money.  Paypal will take there share.
2. I can donate it to IAP
3. I can keep track of the amount to be used for future group buys

Here is the list of members with their amounts:

JimM	 $3.65 Donate
GregMuller	 $4.35 
TomG	 $4.35 Donate
jedgerton	 $2.75 Credit
Jim15	 $4.35 Donate
PTJeff	 $4.05 Donate
ken69912001	 $2.55 Donate
bananajeep	 $4.35 Donate
mewell	 $2.75 Donate
Tuba707	 $2.75 Donate
sailing_away	 $2.36 Donate
rsx1974	 $2.31 Donate


****************************************************************
This is wide open because I'm pretty open to offer any kit that CSUSA has available, so if you see something that is not on my list that you would like to add, let me know. I'll let you know the price. 

In the list there are items list as Low. I will allow you to order items listed as Low, but beware, if you order an item that is backordered, *you will not receive your order until all items are received*. CSUSA will not ship a partial amount of any individual kit if they do not have enough to fill the order.

This order could include things other than pen kits, i.e. key chains, letter openers, magnifying glasses... These prices will depend on volume ordered, so I will quote you the highest price and refund you any amount saved from a volume discount. Larger items may include bigger shipping boxes and higher shipping costs.

I will leave this open until Wednesday (July 11, 2007). All payments must be in no later than Friday (July 13, 2007). I will place the order with CSUSA on That Friday (after all checks cleared & Paypal balances transferred to my account). 

*NOTE:* Out of State checks may take longer to clear so I BEG YOU, please send Postal check or money order. Uncleared check by January 15th MAY result on order CANCELLATION. I don't want to be mean but I really don't have the money to cover for these kits.

*PAYPAL payments. Preferred Method of payment Please add $0.31 +3.0%* to your total (yes including shipping) to cover Paypal charges...sorry. To those who elect to pay via Paypal, please send me an email so I can send you my Paypal username. 

*SHIPPING:* 
Will be defaulted to *$8.95 *via USPS Priority Flat rate box (within USA). It will include tracking. 

For smaller orders that will fit the smaller priority box, shipping (within USA) I will refund the difference in shipping.

*Domestic Insurance*:
*I require that you pay for Insurance*</u>. I do not want to be responsible for what happens to your order after it leaves my control. The domestic shipping charges are below. Do not include the shipping cost in calculating insurance costs.

$1.65 ................ $0.01 to $50
$2.05 ................ $50.01 to $100
$3.45 ................ $100.01 to $200
$4.60 ................ $200.01 to $300
$5.50 ................ $300.01 to $400
$6.40 ................ $400.01 to $500
$7.30 ................ $500.01 to $600

*International orders *will be accommodated but will cost more. Sorry, I cannot give rates since I have no idea. FYI, I will only do USPS shipping and the cheaper means may not be insurable. Order at your own risk...or pay the premium.  *Here is how I will handle International Orders:* You Paypal me the amount for the Kits.  Once I have your kits, I will get the exact amount for shipping.  I will then have you Paypal me a second time to cover the shipping and Paypal charges.

I will not be responsible for any loss or damage once the items leave my hands. That is why insurance is there. In the event it is needed, I will assist on any claims as much as I can.

I hope these terms are acceptable to everyone. Thank you 

For those mailing a check or money orders, please send it to:

*Chris Koterman
2127 N. Camden Lane
Round Lake Beach IL 60073
USA*Please indicate your IAP username on all payments (mailed check or paypal)

=======================================================

Cut and Paste your order from this list if possible...just add your desired qty to it.

*The pens are sorted by type and item number.*
Item No. == Item Name =================== ROUNDED Group Buy Price

050-0303	RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN	 $6.97 	
050-0385 	RHODIUM AMERICANA FILIGREE PEN W/ ARTISAN 	 $11.82 	Low
050-4204	SATIN NICKEL AMERICANA PEN	 $4.36 	
050-4205	10K AMERICANA PEN	 $4.54 	
050-4206	SATIN PEARL AMERICANA PEN	 $4.36 	Low
050-4220	TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN	 $6.55 	
050-4310	SATIN GOLD AMERICANA PEN	 $4.36 	
050-5205	10K AMERICANA PENCIL	 $9.47 	
050-0365	RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN	 $9.17 	
050-4064	BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN	 $6.05 	
050-0390	RHODIUM CIGAR PEN	 $8.75 	
050-0395	RHODIUM CIGAR PENCIL 	 $11.78 	
050-4010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN	 $4.54 	
050-4010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PEN - Plain Clip	 $4.54 	
050-4063	BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN	 $6.05 	Low
050-4476	Chrome Cigar Pen	 $4.73 	Low
050-4477	Copper Cigar Pen	 $4.62 	Low
050-5010	10K AMERICANA CIGAR PENCIL	 $9.47 	
050-0368	RHODIUM AMERICANA FOUNTAIN PEN 	 $12.87 	
050-0369	RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN 	 $11.89 	
050-4210	10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL	 $5.76 	
050-4210	10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL - Plain	 $5.76 	
050-5007	10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $6.44 	
050-5008	BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $6.44 	
050-5009	CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	 $6.44 	
050-0307	RHODIUM BROKERS PEN	 $9.08 	
050-4412	10K BROKERS PEN	 $6.05 	
050-4422	TACTILE BROKERS PEN	 $6.05 	
050-4500	10K CLICK PEN	 $3.78 	
050-5500	10K CLICK PENCIL	 $3.98 	
050-4130	RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL	 $37.87 	
050-4131	RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $42.41 	
050-4132	RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $30.29 	
050-4133	RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $34.84 	Low
050-4191	RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $37.87 	
050-4192	RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $41.65 	
050-4193	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN	 $30.29 	
050-4194	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN	 $32.56 	
050-0301	RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $6.44 	Low
050-4062	BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $4.81 	
050-4100	10K EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.98 	
050-4120	TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN	 $5.68 	
050-4165	SATIN NICKEL EUROPEAN PEN	 $3.98 	
050-5100	10K EUROPEAN PENCIL	 $9.47 	
050-0370	RHODIUM FATHER SING PEN	 $5.45 	
050-0375	RHODIUM FATHER SING PENCIL	 $6.51 	
050-0400	10K FATHER SING PEN	 $3.98 	
050-0500	10K FATHER SING PENCIL	 $4.54 	Low
050-7090 	10K FATHER SING DESK PEN	 $4.92 	
050-4408	10K FOUNTAIN PEN	 $6.25 	
050-0396	RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL	 $14.01 	Low
050-0397	RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $17.41 	
050-4020	10K GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $8.32 	
050-4030	10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $13.63 	
050-4460	TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $10.98 	
050-4461	TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $16.66 	
050-0320	RHODIUM LITTLE HAVANA PEN	 $13.63 	
050-0360	RHODIUM HAVANA BALLPOINT	 $7.76 	
050-4181	RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN	 $37.87 	
050-4182	RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN	 $46.96 	
050-4183	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN	 $31.81 	
050-4184	IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN RHODIUM WITH BLACK TITANIUM	 $39.38 	
050-0371	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.45 	
050-0372	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $10.45 	
050-0373	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $13.52 	
050-0374	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $13.52 	
050-0376 	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN	 $10.60 	Low
050-4040	10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point	 $6.44 
050-4106	10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $6.05 	
050-4107	10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $6.05 	
050-4108	10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $9.84 	
050-4109	10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $9.84 	
050-4146	Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/Threads	 $7.57 	
050-4147	Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/No Threads	 $7.57 	
050-4148	Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/Threads	 $11.35 	
050-4149	Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/No Threads	 $11.35 	
050-4156	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $9.47 	
050-4157	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $9.47 	
050-4158	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $13.63 	
050-4159	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $13.63 	
050-4177	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.60 	
050-4178	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $10.60 	
050-4179	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	 $13.26 	
050-4180	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	 $13.26 
050-4621	JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL	 $9.28 
050-4622	JR. RETRO COPPER ROLLERBALL	 $8.32 
050-4623	JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL	 $13.82 
050-4624	JR. RETRO 10K FOUNTAIN	 $13.82 
050-4625	JR. RETRO COPPER FOUNTAIN	 $12.87 
050-4626	JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN	 $17.61 
050-2325	Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP	 $23.29 	
050-2326	Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB	 $21.36 	
050-2327	Jr.Statesman BTN FP	 $21.74 	
050-2328	Jr.Statesman BTN RB	 $17.57 	
050-0355	RHODIUM KC TWIST PEN	 $4.96 	
050-4450	10K KC TWIST PEN	 $3.56 	Low
050-4452	SATIN NICKEL KC TWIST PEN	 $3.56 	
050-0378 	RHODIUM LIGERO ROLLERBALL	 $9.08 	
050-0379	RHODIUM LIGERO FOUNTAIN	 $10.04 	
050-4185	RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $45.44 	
050-4186	RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $52.26 	
050-4187	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN	 $37.11 	
050-4188	RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN	 $43.17 	
050-4014	10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN	 $7.57 	
050-4015	BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $6.81 	Low
050-4016	RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL	 $10.04 
050-0391	Rhodium Patriot	 $6.81 
050-4430	10K PRESIDENTIAL PEN	 $3.98 	
050-4415	10K ROLLERBALL PEN	 $5.29 	Low
050-0357	RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN	 $5.00 	
050-0358	RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PENCIL	 $6.25 	
050-4464	10K SOFT GRIP PEN	 $3.41 	
050-4465	10K SOFT GRIP PENCIL	 $4.17 	Low
050-0321	RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN	 $29.16 	
050-0322	RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	 $24.62 	
050-0323	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain	 $24.62 	
050-0324	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	 $20.07 	
050-5015 	TOOLBOX PENCIL	 $6.05 	
050-0304	RHODIUM TWIST PEN	 $4.81 	
050-2404	BLACK CHROME TWIST PEN	 $3.26 	Low
050-4060	BLACK TITANIUM TWIST PEN	 $3.30 	
050-4168	CHROME Slimline Pen	 $2.26 	Low
050-4401	10K TWIST PEN	 $3.18 	
050-4410	SATIN GOLD TWIST PEN	 $3.18 	
050-4420	TITANIUM TWIST PEN	 $4.73 	
050-4440	SATIN NICKEL TWIST PEN	 $3.18 	Low
050-4490	TACTILE TWIST PEN	 $2.65 	

Bushings

050-0351	BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA BALL POINT	 $4.03 	
050-1428	BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA ROLLERBALL	 $4.55 	Low
050-4011	PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS	 $4.03 	
050-4135 	Emperor Bushings	 $4.03 	
050-4035	BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN	 $4.03 	
050-4037	BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II  	 $4.03 	Low
050-4055	BUSHINGS FOR LIGERO PEN	 $4.03 	
050-4198	BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN 	 $4.03 	
050-4445	BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS	 $4.03 	Low
050-4446	BUSHINGS FOR BROKER PEN	 $4.03 	
050-4498 	Bushings for Toolbox pencil 	 $4.03 	
050-5006	BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL	 $4.03 	
050-8430 	Presidential Pen Bushings 	 $4.03 	
155-0040	BUSHINGS-SING PEN	 $4.03 	Low
155-0045	EUROPEAN PENCIL BUSHINGS	 $5.04 	
155-1100	BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN	 $4.03 	
155-4101	BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN	 $4.03 	
155-4503	BUSHINGS FOR CLICK PEN/PENCIL	 $4.55 	Low
155-5111	Artisan Bushings 	 $5.04 	
155-5502	BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA PENCIL	 $4.03 	
950-3230	3 TWIST PEN BUSHINGS	 $4.03 	
950-7200 	European Letter opener bushings 	 $3.02 	
955-0104	DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN	 $5.04 	Low
955-0502	BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL	 $4.55 	

Other Things
192-1250	12.5 MM Drill bit	 $7.06 
075-0105	O SIZE DRILL BIT	 $7.58 
251-1050	10.5 MM Drill bit	 $6.05 
071-0290	10 mm drill bit	 $5.56 
050-9301	Chameleon Pen Tubes Slimline Nickel	 $2.53 
050-9302	Chameleon Pen Tubes Slimline Black	 $2.53 
050-9303	Chameleon Pen Tubes European Nickel	 $2.78 
050-9304	Chameleon Pen Tubes European Black	 $2.78 
050-9305	Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel	 $3.03 
050-9306	Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black	 $3.03 
050-9307	Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Nickel	 $3.03 
050-9308	Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Black	 $3.03 
050-9309	Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Nickel	 $3.54 
050-9310	Chameleon Pen Tubes Gent/States Black	 $3.54 
479-00**	Pen Makers Choice Acrylic pen blanks 5/8"	 $2.57
479-10**	Pen Makers Choice Acrylic pen blanks 7/8"	 $3.43 
050-0311 	Rhodium European letter opener 	 $9.08 
050-0310	Rhodium Americana Letter Opener	 $9.08 


Orange Items are subject to quantity discounts depending on how many are ordered.  The acrylic blanks are at the 15% discount. *  We have reached the 20% level.  I will put peoples discount in with their shipments.  At this point, it would be a pain to deal with two sets of prices on them, so I will charge the 15% rate and refund the extra 5%*

For the 10K European and Americana Pens and Pencils, please indication what Banding you want(Artisan, Plain or Feathered). If none is indicated, you will be getting Artisan.


*NOTE:*
If you are wondering why the cost per kit and accessories are higher (less than 25% discount)...I add 1% to cover the insurance from CSUSA to me and as a cushion for unforeseen costs that may come up. I will turn any extra money that I collect over to IAP for use of the site. I do not make any money on group buys. I simply get my kits for 25% off with no shipping charges. I will give a detailed account breaking out total kit costs, shipping, insurance and what is turned over to IAP. 
==============================================

Please post all orders.

*IF you want to change your order...please do a NEW post now (avoid editing posted order if possible). I don't want to be reviewing all posts regularly . Emailing that you are changing your order is not a bad idea either.*
=======================================================
Total kits - 886 Ouch[]
Bushings - 51
Other Stuff - 168+

Divnbrian - 17 Paid - Shipped
RogerGarrett - 15 Paid - Shipped
GoodTurns - 51 Paid - Shipped
GaryMGg - 27 Paid - Shipped
eskimo - 75 Paid - Shipped
jssmith3 - 22 Paid - Shipped
aussie_chick - 13 Paid - Shipped
Rmartin - 9 Paid - Shipped
JimM - 10 Paid - Shipped - Arrived
gtanajewski - 38 Paid - Shipped
kcordon - 19 Paid - Shipped
broitblat - 22 Paid - Shipped
GregMuller - 4 Paid - Shipped
Brewmeister35 - 10 Paid - Shipped
eastern47 - 25 Paid - Shipped
VirgilJ - 15 Paid - Shipped
mdburn_em - 6 Paid - Shipped
ira48 - 37 Paid - Shipped
randbcraft - 16 Paid - Shipped
TomG - 4 Paid - Shipped - Arrived
jedgerton - 5 Paid - Shipped
johnnycnc - 17 Paid - Shipped
Boss302 - 35 Paid - Shipped
rcarman - 19 Paid - Shipped
Jim15 - 6 Paid - Shipped
RasMan - 24 Paid - Shipped - Arrived
gketell - 48 Paid - Shipped
sailing_away - 12 Paid - Shipped
WriteRev - 28 Paid - Shipped
PTJeff - 10 Paid - Shipped
Poppers-n-Pens - 10 Paid - Shipped
Husky - 14 Paid - Shipped
TBone - 13 Paid - Shipped
Woodlvr - 21 Paid - Shipped
LEAP - 14 Paid - Shipped
ken69912001 - 10 Paid - Shipped
ed4copies - 15 Paid Delivered
JohnCrane - 6 Paid - Shipped
Dufdg - 24 Paid - Shipped
bananajeep - 6 Paid - Shipped - Arrived
mewell - 8 Paid - Shipped
rsx1974 - 13 Paid - Shipped
micah -	8 Paid - Shipped
NCWoodworker -	15 Paid - Shipped
Tuba707 - 11 Paid - Shipped
MesquiteMan - 19 Paid - Shipped
louisbry - 22 Paid - Shipped
ME - 22


----------



## Monty

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> 
> 
> I will leave this open until Wednesday (July 11, 2007). All payments must be in no later than Friday (July 11, 2007). I will place the order with CSUSA on That Friday (after all checks cleared & Paypal balances transferred to my account).
> 
> *NOTE:* Out of State checks may take longer to clear so I BEG YOU, please send Postal check or money order. Uncleared check by January 15th MAY result on order CANCELLATION. I don't want to be mean but I really don't have the money to cover for these kits.
> 
> =======================================================



Chris, check your dates.


----------



## snowman56

will you also be ordering the drill bits for the jr. gentle II rollerball ?
thanks, Robert


----------



## ken69912001

Would the new retro kits be included in the buy?


----------



## Divnbrian

Chris,
Thanks for taking the time to do this!
The following is my order:

050-2325 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP $23.29   (3)   $69.87
050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $21.36   (5)  $106.80
050-2327 Jr.Statesman BTN FP $21.74       (3)   $65.22
050-2328 Jr.Statesman BTN RB $17.57       (6)  $105.42

                                     Sub Total   $347.31
                                     Shipping      $8.95
                                     Insurance     $5.50
                            Paypal(3% plus .31)   $11.16
                                      Total      $372.92 

I will PM you for the Paypal account.
Thanks,
Divnbrian
Brian Landeck


----------



## kent4Him

> _Originally posted by snowman56_
> 
> will you also be ordering the drill bits for the jr. gentle II rollerball ?
> thanks, Robert



Sure.  I posted them below the bushings.


----------



## kent4Him

> _Originally posted by ken69912001_
> 
> Would the new retro kits be included in the buy?



Once I know the availability of the kits, I will add them to the post.


----------



## rhahnfl

Dang... wish my catalog would get here so I could see make sure want I want is what I'm getting. How long does this stay open?


----------



## RogerGarrett

Revised - corrected first item - sorry!

Ordering 5 of these:
050-4106 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $6.05
Total is $30.25

Ordering 5 of these:
050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP
$13.26      Total is $66.30

Ordering 5 of these:
050-0320 RHODIUM LITTLE HAVANA PEN $13.63          Total is $68.15

Ordering one set of these:
050-1428 BUSHINGS FOR HAVANA ROLLERBALL $4.55


$169.25 total merchandise
$8.95 shipping
     Total of merchandise and shipping is $178.20

$3.45 insurance

Total of merch/shipping/insurance is $181.65

3% of r$181.65 for Paypal is $5.50
+ $.31

Total owed is $187.46

Chris, I'll have to pay by money order -my papal account is too low (unless someone wants to purchase $85 worth of spalted maple blocks and blanks via paypal ).  Please send name/mailing address and I'll get it in the mail very shortly.

Thanks for all of your efforts!

Best wishes,
Roger Garrett


----------



## GoodTurns

insurance $0.90 per hundred over $600, yes?


----------



## kent4Him

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> insurance $0.90 per hundred over $600, yes?



Yep.


----------



## kent4Him

> _Originally posted by ken69912001_
> 
> Would the new retro kits be included in the buy?



The Jr. Retro kits have been added.


----------



## GoodTurns

Count  Total Item Number	Desc	                   disc price	 
1      23.29 050-2325	JR Statesman II, Rhodium/22K-FT
3      64.08 050-2326	JR Statesman II, Rhodium/22K-RB
1      21.74 050-2327	JR Statesman II, Rhodium/BTm-FT
3      52.71 050-2328	JR Statesman II, Rhodium/BTm-RB	 
3      18.15 050-4107	Jr Gents II/10k-smooth	          
3      18.15 050-4106	Jr Gents II/10k-threaded	  
3      28.41 050-4157	Jr Gents II/Titanium-smooth	  
3      28.41 050-4156	Jr Gents II/Titanium-threaded	  
3      31.35 050-0372	Jr Gents II/Rhodium-smooth	 
3      31.35 050-0371	Jr Gents II/Rhodium-threaded	 
3      31.80 050-4178	Jr Gents II/Blk Titanium-smooth	 
3      31.80 050-4177	Jr Gents II/Blk Titanium-threaded
2      75.74 050-4191	Jr Emperor/Rho 22k-RB	         
2      60.58 050-4193	Jr Emperor/Rho Blk Titanuim-RB	 
2      90.88 050-4185	Lotus Pen Rho/22K-RB	      
2      74.22 050-4187	Lotus Pen Rho/Blk Titanium-RB	 
1      41.65 050-4192	Jr Emperor/Rho 22k-FT	         
1      32.56 050-4194	Jr Emperor/Rho Blk Titanuim-FT	 

Product Total:  756.87
Insurance:        8.20
Shipping:         8.95
Paypal:          23.53
Total:          797.55

Chris,
ManyThanks for doing this, the savings make it possible to pick up quite a bit more material.

Let me know if I messed up any of the math (I am an accountant, likely to have an error or two!). 

Please send your paypal info and I will try to find some money to squeeze it through!.  [xx(]

Jon


----------



## Dario

Jon,

With that paypal fee ($23.53)...won't you consider sending a money order instead?  This won't close for atleast a couple of weeks anyway.  Just a thought.


----------



## kent4Him

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> 
> Jon,
> 
> With that paypal fee ($23.53)...won't you consider sending a money order instead?  This won't close for at least a couple of weeks anyway.  Just a thought.



Dario, you keep out of this.

Okay, it is a good idea.  Unless he wants to use his credit card.  Can you buy a money order with a credit card?


----------



## GoodTurns

thought about it, considered my options, realized I would probably have to pay to fedex the money order when I waited until the last minute, that would have cost $18, plus the $2 for the MO, $38 of gas for the 5 minute ride to the Post Office....ultimately, my laziness made the choice for me!


----------



## GaryMGg

3 - 050-0371	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.45 	
5 - 050-4156	TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $9.47 	
5 - 050-4177	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	 $10.60 
5 - 050-4623	JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL	 $13.82 
3 - 050-4626	JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN	 $17.61 
2 - 050-2328	Jr.Statesman BTN RB	 $17.57 	
2 - 050-0322	RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	 $24.62 	
2 - 050-0324	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	 $20.07 	
1 - 050-4035	BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN	 $4.03
-----------------------------------------------------------------
subtotal for 27 pens and 1 set bushings...................$382.18
Ins..........................................................5.50
shipping.....................................................8.95
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Total ....................................................$396.63

If you'll confirm total, I'll mail a check when I get home this weekend.

Gary


----------



## RogerGarrett

In my last post I made a mistake - and included paypal fee when I said I would pay via money order......duh!

I only caught it because I saw Dario's post to Jon - and realized, hey - I'm paying with a money order.[xx(]

Thanks Dario!

Best,
Roger


----------



## kent4Him

Wow, a day and a half and we have already reached the 100 kit mark.  I remember my first group order where it was probably a week and a half before we hit 100.


----------



## GoodTurns

you asked for it....remember, no good deed goes unpunished!  just wait until the pallet of kits gets dropped in your driveway!


----------



## kent4Him

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> you asked for it....remember, no good deed goes unpunished!  just wait until the pallet of kits gets dropped in your driveway!



Yep.  Last time the box was about 3'x3'x3'.


----------



## Dario

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> ...$38 of gas for the 5 minute ride to the Post Office.



LOL..what are you driving...a Sherman TANK?  BTW, I think postal money order is cheaper and I always just mail it via regular envelope (prority air) for $0.40 (?).

I do understand...just thought I would mention it.


----------



## Rmartin

(2) 050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL $37.87 
(2) 050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04 
(5) 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47
(3) 155-4101 BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN $4.03
(1) 050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.03

9 pen total...........$143.17
4 bushings total.......$16.12
Shipping................$8.95 
Insurance...............$3.45

sub total.............$171.69

Paypal..................$5.46

Total.................$177.15


I will email you details shortly
Thanks,

Rmartin


----------



## eastern47

Chris, Do you want to add the new acrylic pen blanks (5/8") and chameleon pen tubes to this buy? I know that the tubes would not be discounted. John


----------



## eskimo

Chris,

Please send your Paypal Username.  If you wish, you can e-mail me at robert.d.quinn@gmail.com.

Thanks for coordinating this buy.

Bob

25 - 050-4210 10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $5.76 
25 - 050-4107 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $6.05 
15 - 050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.60 
5 - 050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $21.36 
5 - 050-2328 Jr.Statesman BTN RB $17.57 
1 - 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 Low

75 pens, 1 bushing - $662.58
Shipping                8.95
Paypal                 20.19
Insurance               8.20

Total                $699.92


----------



## kent4Him

> _Originally posted by eastern47_
> 
> Chris, Do you want to add the new acrylic pen blanks (5/8") and chameleon pen tubes to this buy? I know that the tubes would not be discounted. John



I'm fine with adding them.  Let me know which one's specifically.  I believe that the prices are the same for all, so I will put the prices out there tomorrow.


----------



## jssmith3

$26.45		(5)050-4415 10K ROLLERBALL PEN $5.29 Low
$12.50		(2)050-4408 10K FOUNTAIN PEN $6.25
$37.85		(5)050-4014 10K PANACHE ROLLERBALL PEN $7.57
$50.20		(5)050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04
$34.05		(5)050-4015 BLACK CHROME PANACHE ROLLERBALL $6.81 Low
$4.03		050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.03
$5.04		155-5111 Artisan Bushings $5.04
$170.12	subtotal
$8.95		Shipping
$3.45		insurance
$182.52
$5.48 (3%)
$0.31
$188.31	grand total (I think)


Please let me know if this is correct.


----------



## Snazzypens

I am interested in purchasing these can you double check my figures with my adding please Can you please find add into paypal fees. I am in Australia so you will have to email me and we will have to work out the postage cost next, please.
Thanks Toni

1 x 050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL $37.87 
1 x 050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $42.41
1 x 050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87 
1 x 050-4192 RHODIUM/22 GOLD JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $41.65 
1 x 050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87 
1 x 050-4182 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN $46.96 
1 x 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 
1 x 050-4185 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $45.44 
1 x 050-4186 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN $52.26 
1 x 050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FOUNTAIN $29.16 
1 x 050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $24.62

bushes
1 x 050-4198 BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN $4.03
1 x 050-4135 Emperor Bushings $4.03

417.99 (I hope, I get very lost doing this please double check me. Sorry[:I])
Plus what bushes do the Lotus use? If I need them too can you add them in please. 
Thank you 
Toni


----------



## kent4Him

> _Originally posted by eastern47_
> 
> Chris, Do you want to add the new acrylic pen blanks (5/8") and chameleon pen tubes to this buy? I know that the tubes would not be discounted. John



I can add the chameleon tube.  If more than 10 sets are ordered, there is a 10% price break.  I will put the base prices in the posting.

For the New Acrylic blanks, there are also volume discounts.  The 5/8" are $2.99 and the 7/8" are $3.99.  The discounts start at 5 blanks.

Let me know what blanks you want.  I will keep track.


----------



## Snazzypens

Also Chris, are you able to get the 10K COMBINATION PEN/PENCIL + bushes,as well if you are am I able to add in 3 of them to my order please?
thanks Toni


----------



## Rojo22

Kent

Quick question on the acrylic blanks you added.  I noticed the price on the net is 2.99 for the 5/8, and 3.99 for the 7/8 blanks.  Is the 25% price you have there correct for the group buy?  Just checking.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## kent4Him

> _Originally posted by Rojo22_
> 
> Kent
> 
> Quick question on the acrylic blanks you added.  I noticed the price on the net is 2.99 for the 5/8, and 3.99 for the 7/8 blanks.  Is the 25% price you have there correct for the group buy?  Just checking.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Robert



This is the undiscounted price with the 1% load.  Once there are enough ordered, I will adjust the price for the discounts.


----------



## JimM

Chris,
Put me down for the following:

5 - 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45
5 - 050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $21.36
3 - 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 Low

sub-total  $ 171.14
shipping  $ 8.95
insurance  $ 3.45
Paypal  $ 5.82

Total  $ 189.36

PM sent for Paypal info.
Thanks for doing this, you're a real champion . 
JimM
Jim Milne


----------



## johncrane

Chris!
Do you think There would be any interest in The Rhodium Americana letter opener if you added it.


----------



## kent4Him

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> 
> Chris!
> Do you think There would be any interest in The Rhodium Americana letter opener if you added it.



Letter openers count as pens in the discounts.  I will add them for you.


----------



## gtanajewski

(3)050-4210 10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL$5.76                     = ($17.28)    Artisan Band
10)050-5007 10K ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44                    = ($64.40)
(5)050-5500 10K CLICK PENCIL $3.98                            = ($19.90)
(2)050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL $37.87     = ($75.74)    
(2)050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87 = ($75.74
(2)050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87   = ($75.74)
(2)050-4185 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $45.44      = ($90.88)
(1)050-4186 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN $52.26        = ($52.56) 
(1)050-0322 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $24.62           = ($24.62)
(5)050-5015 TOOLBOX PENCIL $6.05                              = ($30.25)
(5)050-5010 10K AMERICANA CIGAR PENCIL $9.47                  = ($47.35)   Artisan Clip
(1)050-4498 Bushings for Toolbox pencil $4.03                 = ($4.03)
                                                                $578.49
                                                  Shipping        $8.95 
	                                           Insurance      $7.95
                                                    Total       $594.74


----------



## kcordon

2	050-0303	RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN	                         $6.97	$13.94
1	050-0310	Rhodium Americana Letter Opener	                 $9.08	 $9.08
1	050-0322	RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	        $24.62	$24.62
1	050-0369	RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN	        $11.89	$11.89
1	050-0376	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN	        $10.60	$10.60
1	050-0377	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS PENCIL	                $13.50	$13.50
1	050-0385	RHODIUM AMERICANA FILIGREE PEN W/ ARTISAN	$11.82	$11.82
1	050-0390	RHODIUM CIGAR PEN	                         $8.75	 $8.75
1	050-0391	Rhodium Patriot	                                 $6.81	 $6.81
1	050-0395	RHODIUM CIGAR PENCIL	                        $11.78	$11.78
1	050-4205	10K AMERICANA PEN PLAIN	                         $4.54	 $4.54
1	050-5205	10K AMERICANA PENCIL PLAIN	                 $9.47	 $9.47
1	050-2326	Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB	                        $21.36	$21.36
1	050-2328	Jr.Statesman BTN RB	                        $17.57	$17.57
1	050-4041	Bushings Jr Gent Pencil	                         $3.99	 $3.99
1	050-4120	TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN	                         $5.68	 $5.68
1	050-4210	10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL	                 $5.76	 $5.76
1	050-4220	TITANIUM AMERICANA PEN	                         $6.55	 $6.55
1	050-4623	JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL 	                $13.82	$13.82
1	050-4626	JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN 	                $17.61	$17.61
1	155-5502	BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA PENCIL	                 $4.03	 $4.03
1	955-0104	DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN 	         $5.04	 $5.04
1	155-0405	AMERICANA CLASSIC BUSHINGS	                 $2.99	 $2.99

		Pen Total		                                       $241.20
		Shipping		                                         $8.95
		Pay Pal		                                                 $7.50
		Insurance		                                         $4.60
		Total		                                               $262.25

Chris,

I added a couple of kits that are not on your list.  If you can get them great, otherwise take them off and let me know and send me my total if it is different and your pay pal address and I will send payment.


Thanks

Kevin

krcordon@hotmail.com


----------



## Brewmeister35

Not sure how to do this so please double check me


1 050-4182 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL FOUNTAIN PEN $46.96	46.96
2 050-4030 10K GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $13.63 			27.26
2 050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $17.41 		34.82
1 050-0321 RHODIUM/22K STATESMAN FTN $29.16 			29.16
3 050-4108 10K JR GENTLEMENS II FTN W/ THREADED END CAP $9.84	29.52
1 050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENT II FTN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.52	13.52
1 050-9308 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Black $3.03		3.03
1 050-9307 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Nickel $3.03 		3.03

total		187.30
shipping	8.95
insurance	3.45
paypal 3%+.31	6.30
total		206.00

Not sure how to send a paypal payment without a bill either.  Please help

Thanks,

David


----------



## GregMuller

050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47 -2/$19.94
050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $21.36 -2/$42.72
subtotal-64.70
insurence-2.05
shipping- 8.95
paypal- 2.57 

Total-78.37.
Chris,
Need paypal address
Greg Muller


----------



## broitblat

Chris,

Thanks for managing this.  I will send e-mail to get paypal info, but here is what I'd like, please:

2  x  050-0307 RHODIUM BROKERS PEN  $9.08 
1  x  050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP  $10.45 
4  x  050-4106 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP  $6.05 
2  x  050-4107 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP  $6.05 
3  x  050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP  $10.60 
2  x  050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP  $10.60 
5  x  050-4621 JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL  $9.28 
1  x  050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL  $13.82 
1  x  050-4624 JR. RETRO 10K FOUNTAIN  $13.82 
1  x  050-2330 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB with threaded end  $21.36 ***added
1  x  050-2332 Jr.Statesman BTN RB with threaded end  $17.57 ***added
1  x  050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL  $20.07 
1  x  050-9306 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Black  $3.03 
     Item Total    $253.98 
     Paypal    $7.93 
     Shipping    $8.95
     Insurance    $4.60
     Total    $275.46

Thanks, again

  -Barry


----------



## eastern47

Chris, Please put me down for the following:
050-0303 Rhodium  Americana pen 5= $34.85
050-4220 TN Americana pen 5= $32.75
050-4062 Blk TN Euro pen 5=$24.05
050-0357 Rhodium soft grip pen 5= $25.00
050-4464 10k soft grip pen 5= $17.05
1 each of the following:
050-9301 chameleon pen tubes slimline nickel $2.53
050-9303    "       "   "    euro      "     $2.78
050-9307    "       "   "    cigar     "     $3.03
050-9302    "       "   "    slimline black  $2.53
050-9304    "       "   "    euro      "     $2.78
050-9308    "       "   "    cigar     "     $3.03
479-0003  retro gold 4
479-0004  trippin 3
479-0005  toucan 4
479-0009  polar ice 3
479-0010  tortoise 2
479-0011  crushed shell 4
479-0012  legionaire 2
479-0013  pearl rhubarb 4
479-0014  tangerine ribbon 2
050-9133 tubes Emperor 5= $2.50
Please let me know what the total is when you get the final figures in for the blanks. Will pay by paypal so will need your email address infr. Thanks,John


----------



## TomG

Chris:

Sorry for the late request but can the 12.5mm and "0" drill bits be added?

Tom


----------



## kent4Him

Sorry everyone.  I've been without a working computer for a few days.  I'll be back at work tomorrow so I can catch up and get back on track.  Hopefully my absense has not caused anybody any problems.


----------



## VirgilJ

Chris,
Please order the following for me:

3X 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45 
3x 050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 
3x 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47 
1x 050-4130 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR ROLLERBALL $37.87 
1x 050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN 
1x 050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87 
1x 050-4183 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $31.81 
1x 050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $21.36 
1x 050-2328 Jr.Statesman BTN RB $17.57 
1x 050-4135 Emperor Bushings $4.03 
1x 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 Low
1x 050-4198 BUSHINGS-IMPERIAL PEN $4.03 
Pen Total $280.42
Shipping $8.95
Insurance $4.60
Total Pens and Shipping 293.97
Paypal Charge $9.13
Grand Total $303.10

Thanks for running this group buy. You're doing a lot of work to save us all some money.
Email sent to request your PayPal info.

Virgil


----------



## Snazzypens

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> 
> Sorry everyone.  I've been without a working computer for a few days.  I'll be back at work tomorrow so I can catch up and get back on track.  Hopefully my absense has not caused anybody any problems.



That ok. Great to see you back up and running. I am wonderingDid your emails come through? I wrote to you regards paypal details before we move next week.
Thanks Toni


----------



## Boss302

Hi Chris:  Can the 10K Jr. Gentleman ball point pen be included in this group purchase (050-4040)?  Maybe I missed it on the list.  Please let me know . . .

Thanks

Pat


----------



## kent4Him

> _Originally posted by TomG_
> 
> Chris:
> 
> Sorry for the late request but can the 12.5mm and "0" drill bits be added?
> 
> Tom



No Problem


----------



## kent4Him

> _Originally posted by TomG_
> 
> Chris:
> 
> Sorry for the late request but can the 12.5mm and "0" drill bits be added?
> 
> Tom



I Added them to the list.


----------



## kent4Him

> _Originally posted by Boss302_
> 
> Hi Chris:  Can the 10K Jr. Gentleman ball point pen be included in this group purchase (050-4040)?  Maybe I missed it on the list.  Please let me know . . .
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Pat


It is added.


----------



## GoodTurns

Chris,

OK, everyone is posting them and they look great, please add
2 x 050-4621 JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL $9.28 
2 x 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 
to my order.

Please send me a total when you have combined.

Thanks
Jon


----------



## mdburn_em

I would like:

1--050-2325 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP $23.29 
2--050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $21.36
1--050-4107 10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $6.05 
1--050-4147 Copper Jr Gents Rollerball w/No Threads $7.57 
1--050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.45 
1--050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03
1--050-9305 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel $3.03 

I come out with $97.14 worth of product
Insurance $2.05
Shipping $8.95
PP fees .31 + $3.25
I come up with $111.70  

I'm sending a PM


----------



## ira48

Chris,

I would like to order the following:

2----050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN $6.05  
2----050-0370 RHODIUM FATHER SING PEN $5.45  
5----050-2404 BLACK CHROME TWIST PEN $3.26 Low 
10---050-4060 BLACK TITANIUM TWIST PEN $3.30
10---050-4168 CHROME Slimline Pen $2.26 Low 
5----050-4420 TITANIUM TWIST PEN $4.73 
3----050-5015 TOOLBOX PENCIL $6.05
1----050-0311 Rhodium European letter opener $9.08
1----050-4498 Bushings for Toolbox pencil $4.03  

Item Total $149.81
Paypal $4.80
Shipping $8.95
Insurance $2.45
Total $166.01

I will e-mail you to get your PayPal address.

Thanks, again

Ira


----------



## randbcrafts

Please put me down for the following:
050-0369 RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN $11.89 (3ea.)
050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45 (3ea.)
050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47 (2ea.)
050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 (2ea.)
050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.26 (1ea.)
050-4621 JR. RETRO 10K ROLLERBALL $9.28 (1ea.)
050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 (3ea)
050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04 (1ea.)
955-0502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $4.55 (1ea.)
251-1050 10.5 MM Drill bit $6.05 (1ea.)
I come up with 191.80 for the kits
$18.84 shipping, insurance and paypal
Total = $210.64
-Let me know if that is correct and I will send paypal.
Thanks!


----------



## TomG

050-0365 RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN	 $9.17 
050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN	 $6.05 
050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	         $6.44 
050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL 	         $13.82 
050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 
955-0104 DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN	 $5.04 
251-1050 10.5 MM Drill bit 	                 $6.05 
                                    Total	 $50.60 
                                 Pay Pal	 $2.16 
                                Insurance	 $2.05 
                                  Shipping	 $8.95 
                             Grand Total	 $63.76 

Payment Sent.


----------



## jedgerton

I'll add the following:


050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 x 3 = $41.46
050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $21.36 x 1 = $21.36
050-2328 Jr.Statesman BTN RB $17.57 x 1 = $17.57

050-9305 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel $3.03 x 1 = $3.03

Subtotal $83.42
Shipping $ 8.95
Ins      $ 2.05
Paypal   $ 3.14
Total    $97.56

I'll email you for Paypal info.  Thanks for doing this.

John Edgerton


----------



## gerryr

Chris,
Can you add the Rhodium Jr. Gent Pencils?  Catalog # is 050-0377.
Thanks,
Gerry


----------



## Snazzypens

Hi Chris, If you receive a paypal with no information on it today. I am the cause of it. It sent before I got finished. Sorry[:0]
Toni


----------



## johnnycnc

Hi,put me down for the following please;

1x 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL THREADED ENDCAP$10.45 
1x 050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL SMOOTH END CAP $10.45 
1x 050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN THREADED END CAP $13.52 
1x 050-4622 JR. RETRO COPPER ROLLERBALL $8.32 
3x 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 
1x 050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN $17.61 
1x 050-0368 RHODIUM AMERICANA FOUNTAIN PEN $12.87 
1x 050-0369 RHODIUM AMERICANA ROLLERBALL PEN $11.89 
2x 050-0310 Rhodium Americana Letter Opener $9.08 
2x 050-4210 10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $5.76 (artisan)
2x 050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04
1x 050-4191 RHODIUM/22K GOLD JR EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87 
1x 050-4181 RHODIUM/22K GOLD IMPERIAL ROLLERBALL PEN $37.87
1x 050-2329 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP with threaded end $23.29

Thanks for doing this,Chris!
Pen Total $275.36
Shipping $8.95
Insurance $4.60
Total Pens and Shipping$ 288.91
Paypal Charge $8.98
Grand Total $297.89
PM sent


----------



## Boss302

050-4040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point $6.44 (25x) = 161.00
050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $10.60 Low (10x) = 106.00

pens = 267.00
shipping = 8.95
insurance = 4.60

sub-total = 280.55

PayPal = 8.73

TOTAL = 289.28

Chris:  Thanks for adding the kits I needed.  If my numbers are correct, send me a PayPal invoice.

Thanks

Pat


----------



## rcarman

Chris, thanks for taking the time to do this.  I hope my math is correct.  Email sent.

050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47,2
050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.47,1
050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.63,1
050-4159 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.63,1
050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 ,1
050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $10.60 Low,1
050-4040 10K Jr GENTLEMENS Ball Point $6.44 1
050-0301 RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN $6.44 Low,2
050-4062 BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $4.81,2
050-4100 10K EUROPEAN PEN $3.98,5
050-4120 TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $5.68,2
050-9303 Chameleon Pen Tubes European Nickel $2.78,1
050-9305 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel $3.03,1
050-9307 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Nickel $3.03,1
155-1100 BUSHINGS FOR EUROPEAN PEN $4.03,1
155-4101 BUSHINGS FOR CIGAR PEN $4.03 ,1
155-4041 BUSHINGS FOR jr Gent Ballpoint ,1

insurance $3.45
shipping $8.95
paypal $5.12
Total  $175.83


----------



## Jim15

Hi Chris,
  I would like 1 each:
050-4625 JR. RETRO COPPER FOUNTAIN $12.87 
050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN $17.61 
050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 
050-4622 JR. RETRO COPPER ROLLERBALL $8.32 
050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 
050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45 

Merchandise =                               $73.63
Shipping =                                   $8.95
Merchandise and Shipping =                  $82.62
Paypal .031 + 3% =                           $2.81
Total merchandise/shipping/paypal =         $85.43
Insurance =                                  $2.05


Total =                                    $87.48

Thanks for doing this again Chris. I'll PM you for Paypal info.


----------



## RasMan

Hi Chris,

I would like to order the following:

(4) 050-4063 BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN $6.05 Low = $24.20
(1) 050-0390 RHODIUM CIGAR PEN $8.75 = $8.75
(1) 050-0395 RHODIUM CIGAR PENCIL $11.78 = $11.78
(2) 050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $10.60 Low = $21.20
(1) 050-0377 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS PENCIL $13.50 = $13.50
(3) 050-4420 TITANIUM TWIST PEN $4.73 = $14.19
(2) 050-0360 RHODIUM HAVANA BALLPOINT $7.76 = $15.52
(1) 050-4131 RHODIUM W/ 22K GOLD EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $42.41 = $42.41
(1) 050-4132 RHODIUM W/ BLACK TITANIUM EMPEROR ROLLERBALL PEN $30.29 = $30.29
(1) 050-4185 RHODIUM/22K GOLD LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $45.44 = $45.44
(1) 050-4188 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS FOUNTAIN PEN $43.17 = $43.17
(4) 050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $10.98 = $43.92
(2) 050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $14.01 Low = $28.02
(1) 050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $4.03 = $4.03

Merchandise Total: $346.42
Shipping: $8.95
Insurance: $5.50
Paypal: $11.14

Grand Total: $372.01

The Rhodium JR Gentlemens Pencil (050-0377) is not in your list, but has been requested by earlier posts.  I added it to my order with an estimated price.  If this price is wrong, please let me know.  Also, please let me know if I errored in my math.  I will email you soon for Paypal information.

Thanks again for coordinating this.


----------



## gketell

Here is the order from me and my friend.  Thanks TONS for doing this buy!!


(	2	)	050-0385	 RHODIUM AMERICANA FILIGREE PEN W/ ARTISAN	$11.82 	=	 $23.64 
(	3	)	050-0372	 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	$10.45 	=	 $31.35 
(	2	)	050-0374	 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	$13.52 	=	 $27.04 
(	3	)	050-0376	 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN	$10.60 	=	 $31.80 
(	1	)	050-2325	 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP	$23.29 	=	 $23.29 
(	2	)	050-2326	 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB	$21.36 	=	 $42.72 
(	1	)	050-2328	 Jr.Statesman BTN RB	$17.57 	=	 $17.57 
(	4	)	050-0357	 RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN	$5.00 	=	 $20.00 
(	4	)	050-0358	 RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PENCIL	$6.25 	=	 $25.00 

(	1	)	050-4037	 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II	$4.03 	=	 $4.03 
(	1	)	155-0045	 EUROPEAN PENCIL BUSHINGS	$5.04 	=	 $5.04 
(	1	)	955-0502	 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL	$4.55 	=	 $4.55 


(	3	)	050-2328	 Jr.Statesman BTN RB	$17.57 	=	 $52.71 
(	3	)	050-0324	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL	$20.07 	=	 $60.21 
(	2	)	050-0323	RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain	$24.62 	=	 $49.24 
(	3	)	050-0372	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	$10.45 	=	 $31.35 
(	3	)	050-4178	BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END  	$10.60 	=	 $31.80 
(	4	)	050-4460	TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN	$10.98 	=	 $43.92 
(	4	)	050-0376	 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN	$10.60 	=	 $42.40 
(	3	)	050-4623	JR. RETRO RHODUIM ROLLERBALL	13.82	=	 $41.46 
(	1	)	050-2326	 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB	$21.36 	=	 $21.36 

				Subtotal		$630.48 
				FREIGHT			$8.35
				INSURANCE		$8.20 
				PAYPAL			$19.41 
				PAYPAL			$0.31 

				TOTAL			$666.75 

GK


----------



## sailing_away

Chris,

Please send your Paypal Username. If you wish, you can e-mail me at richardj1169@yahoo.com

Thanks for coordinating this buy.

050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45 (3) $31.35
050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.45 (1) $10.45
050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47 (3) $28.41
050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.47 (1) $9.47
050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 (3) $31.80 
050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.60 (1) $10.60
050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 Low (1) $4.03
192-1250 12.5 MM Drill bit $7.06 (1) $7.06
251-1050 10.5 MM Drill bit $6.05 (1) $6.05
050-9305 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel $3.03 (1) $3.03
479-0005 Toucan (1) $2.57
479-1005 Toucan Jumbo (1) $3.43
479-0008 Crocus (1) $2.57
479-1008 Crocus Jumbo (1) $3.43
479-0009 Polar Ice (1) $2.57
479-1009 Polar Ice Jumbo (1) $3.43
479-0011 Crushed Shell (1) $2.57
479-1011 Crushed Shell Jumbo (1) $3.43
479-0012 Legionnaire (1) $2.57
479-1012 Legionnaire Jumbo (1) $3.43
479-0013 Pearl Rhubarb (1) $2.57
479-1013 Pearl Rhubarb Jumbo (1) $3.43
479-0014 Tangerine Ribbon(1) $2.57
479-1014 Tangerine Ribbon Jumbo (1) $3.43
050-0117 Pink/Green Celluloid (2) $5.14

Sub Total $189-39
Shipping $8.95
Insurance $3.45
Paypal(3% plus .31) $6.36
Total $208.15

Let me know if I messed up any of the math.


----------



## WriteRev

Chris,

Thanks for doing this! I would like the following: 

2 x 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45   = 20.90

1 x 050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.52

4x 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47  = 37.88

1x 050-4158 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.63

2 x 050-2330 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB with threaded end $21.36 =42.72

2 x 050-2332 Jr.Statesman BTN RB with threaded end $17.57 =35.14

1x 050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $20.07

5x 050-0304 RHODIUM TWIST PEN $4.81 = 24.05

5x 050-4060 BLACK TITANIUM TWIST PEN $3.30   = 16.5

5x 050-4420 TITANIUM TWIST PEN $4.73 = 23.65

3x 050-0311 Rhodium European letter opener $9.08 = 27.24

Merchandise $275.30
Shipping  $8.95
Insurance $4.60
Subtotal: 288.85
Paypal 8.98

Total 297.83


PM sent
Thanks,

Steve Mueller


----------



## jedgerton

Kent,

I would like to add one more item to my order if possible.  Its a pen and letter opener box:

1 of 050-3025 Bubinga Desk Set Box $5.99.

If for any reason this is a problem to add, don't worry about it.  Otherwise, let me know the Paypal amount and I'll send it your way.

John


----------



## PTJeff

Chris,
please include my order with your group buy 

1:050-0390 RHODIUM CIGAR PEN $8.75 
1:050-4063 BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN $6.05 Low
1:050-4476 Chrome Cigar Pen $4.73 Low
1:050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47 
1:050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.60 
1:050-2328 Jr.Statesman BTN RB $17.57
1:050-2327 Jr.Statesman BTN FP $21.74 
2:050-0357 RHODIUM SOFT GRIP PEN $5.00 ($10) 
1:050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 Low
1:050-4445 BUSHINGS FOR SOFT GRIP PENS $4.03 Low
1:050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 

Could you add the accesory kit? 
(850-4151 JR. Statesman Accessory Kit $18.50) I need both odd drills and the bushings.

Product total: 129.29
Insurance: 3.45
Shipping $8.95
Paypal:$3.88 + .31
Total:$145.88

Thanks again, off to paypal

Jeffrey Ludwick aka PTJeff


----------



## Poppers-n-Pens

Chris, as this is my first ever group buy, would you please walk me through this...?  I have two orders here (just so I can keep them separate)....  Please combine all fees and shipping and let me know what the final price will be including shipping and paypal fees, and I will send you money promptly thru paypal for our total.  Thanks Chris.

Poppers-n-Pens' Order 1

*Kits*
(1) 050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $21.36

(1) 050-2328 Jr.Statesman BTN RB $17.57

(1) 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45 

(1) 050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.45 

(1) 050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.60

(1) 050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04

*Bushings*
(1) 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 Low

(1) 050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.03

*Other Things*
(1) 192-1250 12.5 MM Drill bit $7.06 
(1) 251-1050 10.5 MM Drill bit $6.05 

(1) 479-1005 Pen Makers Choice Acrylic pen blanks 7/8" $3.43
(1) 479-1009 Pen Makers Choice Acrylic pen blanks 7/8" $3.43
(2) 479-0009 Pen Makers Choice Acrylic pen blanks 5/8" $2.57
(2) 479-0005 Pen Makers Choice Acrylic pen blanks 5/8" $2.57

*****************************************************************
Order 2
(2) 050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $21.36 

(1) 050-2328 Jr.Statesman BTN RB $17.57 

(1) 050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.60 

(1) 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03 Low


----------



## Husky

Chris,
Can I get the following:

(2)  050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44          $12.88
(2)  050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82         27.64
(2)  050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47                                                 18.94
(4)  050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP 10.45                                                 41.80  
                                                                     (4)  050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60                                            42.40  
(1)  050-9305 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr Gent/Jr States Nickel $3.03 

(6)  479-0002  5/8" Pink Lady Acryllic blanks               15.42
(5)  479-1001  7/8" Onyx  Acryllic Blank                    17.15
(4)  479-0015  5/8" Purple Haze Acryllic blanks             10.28

Total   $189.52
Shipping   8.95
PayPal     6.00
Ins        3.45
________________
TOTAl   207.92

 I have sent an email to get your PayPal ccount info.

Thanks 
Stan


----------



## TBone

4 - 050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL	$6.44 	$25.76 
5 - 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL	$13.82 	$69.10 
1 - 050-2325 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP	        $23.29 	$23.29 
3 - 050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB    	$21.36 	$64.08 
1 - 050-9303 Chameleon Pen Tubes Euro Nickel	$ 2.78 	$ 2.78 
1 - 050-9304 Chameleon Pen Tubes Euro Black	$ 2.78 	$ 2.78 
1 - 050-9305 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr   Nickel	$ 3.03 	$ 3.03 
1 - 050-9306 Chameleon Pen Tubes Jr   Black	$ 3.03 	$ 3.03 
1 - 050-9307 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cig  Nickel	$ 3.03 	$ 3.03 
1 - 050-9308 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cig  Black	$ 3.03 	$ 3.03 
1 - 050-5006 BUSHINGS FOR SKETCH PENCIL	        $ 4.03 	$ 4.03 
1            Shipping	                        $ 8.95 	$ 8.95 
1	     Insurance	                        $ 4.60 	$ 4.60 
1	     Paypal	                        $ 6.83 	$ 6.83 
             Total                                     $224.32 

Let me know if my math is incorrect.
Thanks


----------



## Woodlvr

Thank you for ding this Chris. 

3ea. 050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN $6.05            $18.15
1ea. 075-0105 O SIZE DRILL BIT $7.58                            $ 7.58
1ea. 050-8430 Presidential Pen Bushings $4.03                   $ 4.03
3ea. 050-4063 BLACK TITANIUM CIGAR PEN $6.05                    $18.15
5ea. 050-4415 10K ROLLERBALL PEN $5.29                          $26.45
3ea. 050-2328 Jr.Statesman BTN RB $17.57                        $52.71
1ea. 050-4037 BUSHINGS FOR JR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN II $4.03     $ 4.03
2ea. 050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60                                                  $21.20
1ea. 192-1250 12.5 MM Drill bit $7.06                           $ 7.06
5ea. 050-4210 10K AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $5.76                    $28.20
1ea. 955-0502 BUSHINGS FOR AMERICANA ROLLERBALL $4.55           $ 4.55
1ea. 071-0290 10 mm drill bit $5.56                             $5.56 

Product  = $198.27
Ins.     = $  4.60
Shipping = $  8.95
Paypal   = $  6.54

Total    = $218.36

I will paypal this right away.

Mike


----------



## LEAP

Hi Chris, 
Thanks for doing this again. 

050-5008 BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44 	4	25.76
050-5009 CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44		2	12.88
050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $10.98	2	21.96
050-4461 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $16.66 	2	33.32
050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL
 W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 				2	21.20
050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL
 W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.60				2	21.20

050-4035 BUSHINGS FOR GENTLEMENS/STATESMAN $4.03	1	 4.03

Kits:								140.35
Shipping:                                                         8.95	
Insurance:						          3.45
Paypal:							          4.90
Total:								157.65

I'll send the paypal today.
Phil


----------



## RPM

I noticed that the bushings 050-4041 for the Jr. Gent Ball Point pen are not on the list can I assume that it is ok to order @ $4.03
Richard


----------



## ken69912001

Thanks for doing this Chris. Hope i am not too late.
3-050-4165 SATIN NICKEL EUROPEAN PEN $3.98 
3-050-4100 10K EUROPEAN PEN $3.98 
3-050-4062 BLACK TITANIUM EUROPEAN PEN $4.81 
1-050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82

total of kits--52.13
shipping-------8.95
insurance------2.05
paypal + .31---2.14
total owed-----$65.27

I hope this is right Chris as my calculator on my computer is gone.


----------



## ed4copies

Chris,
Can I get
15ea 050-4626 Jr. Retro Rhodium Fountain  - 17.61       264.15
1    050-4151 Accessory kit                 14.99        14.99
5    050-9159 Tubes                           .45         2.25
Sub-total                                               281.39
Shipping                                                   8.95
Ins                                                        4.60

$294.94 plus paypal $9.16

$304.10   Right?????


----------



## johncrane

050-0303 RHODIUM AMERICANA PEN (2)$6.97=$13.94
050-4623 JR RETRO RHODIUM R/B  (2)$13.82=$27.64
050-0310 RHODIUM AMERICANA LETTER OPENERS(2)$9.08=$18.16
251-1050 10.5 MM DRILL BIT (1)$6.05
TOTAL $65.79
Chris 
Many thanks for making it possible for International Orders l very much appreciate you doing this, with the size of this group buy you are very brave.
let me know your pay pal info thank you


----------



## Dufdg

Thanks for doing the group order. I will be paying by paypal. I have added a couple of items not on the list - if this is a problem just delete them from my order. Again, thank you very much for doing this.

Quantity	Item Number	Disc	Disc Price	extented
3	050-4623 	JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL	$13.82	$41.46
1	050-4626 	JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN	$17.61	$17.61
2	050-0372 	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP	$10.45	$20.90
2	050-0371	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP	$10.45	$20.90
0	050-0373	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	$13.52	$0.00
2	050-0374	RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP	$13.52	$27.04
1	050-2328 	Jr.Statesman BTN RB	$17.57	$17.57
1	050-2327	Jr.Statesman BTN FP	$21.74	$21.74
3	050-4107  	10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP 	$6.05	$18.15
3	050-4106  	10K JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP 	$6.05	$18.15
1	050-4108  	10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP	$9.84	$9.84
1	050-4109  	10K JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP 	$9.84	$9.84
4	050-4415	Artisan Rollerball 10K Gold	$5.30	$21.20



				$0.00
1	251-1050	10.5 MM Drill Bit	$6.05	$6.05
1	192-1250	12.5 MM Drill Bit	$7.06	$7.06
1	155-5111	Bushings for Artisan	$5.04	$5.04
1	050-4037 	Bushings for Jr Statesman II	$4.03	$4.03
1	050-4037	Bushings for Retro	$4.03	$4.03
1	479-1009	Polar Ice	$3.43	$3.43
3	479-0002	Pink Lady	$2.57	$7.71
1	479-1008	Crocus	$3.43	$3.43
3	050-9307	Chamelon Pen Tubes - Jr Statemans	$3.00	$9.00
1	047-1101	Crushed Stone Powder - Turquise	$9.99	$9.99
1	348-0100	Water Buffalo Horn	$7.99	$7.99

		Sub Total		$312.16
		Insurance		$5.50
		Shipping		$8.95
		Paypal fee		$0.31

		Subtotal		$326.92
		Paypal %		$9.81

		Total Due		$336.73

Thanks again!

Mark


----------



## kent4Him

I will be taking orders tonight until 11:59 P.M. Central time tonight.  I will enter them into my spreadsheet tomorrow morning and send out confirmations.  Unless previously communicated, you need to have your money to me tomorrow.  I am sending the order in early Friday morning.

This is a huge order.  I already have 725 kits and I haven't even put my order in the spreadsheet.  I am also breaking the $10,000 mark on this order.  I have to admit that I didn't think it would get this big.[]  Please don't take this as complaining.  For those that pray, please remember me in a week or so when the UPS man gets a hernia delivering some very large boxes.  Phil 4:13


----------



## GoodTurnsJR

beep....beeep....beeeep....

the sound of the tractor trailer backing into your driveway!


----------



## bananajeep

If I'm not too Late, here is my order.

One each of the following

050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.45
050-0374 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.52
050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.47
050-4159 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.63
050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.60
050-4180 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ SMOOTH END CAP $13.26 

Product	  $70.93 
Shipping  $8.95 
Insurance $2.05 
Sub Total $81.93 
PayPal	  $2.77 
Total	  $84.70 


Please let me know your PayPal ID and I will forward payment

Thanks,

Mike Johnson  
(bananajeep)


----------



## mewell

Chris - At the final hours...

4 x 050-2330 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB with threaded end $21.36 
2 x 050-2332 Jr.Statesman BTN RB with threaded end $17.57
1 x 050-2329 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP with threaded end $23.06
1 x 050-2331 Jr.Statesman BTN FP with threaded end $21.53

Pen Total $165.17
Shipping $8.95
Insurance $2.45
Total Pens and Shipping 176.57
Paypal Charge $5.61
Grand Total $182.18

PM on its' way for Pay Pal info....

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## rsx1974

Chris,

I would like to jump on board, this is a great thing you are doing for us!!!

050-4461 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $16.66 (1)for 16.66
050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $17.41 (1)for 17.41
050-0396 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL $14.01 (2)for 28.02
050-4460 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS ROLLERBALL PEN $10.98 (2)for 21.96
050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45 (2) for 20.90
050-0372 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.45 (1)for 10.45
050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 (2)for 21.20
050-4178 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $10.60 (1) for 10.60
050-0323 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN Fountain $24.62  (1)for 24.62
050-0117 Pink\Green 5\8"   2.57  (2)for 5.14
479-0008 Crocus  5\8" 2.57 (2) for 5.14
479-0009 Polar Ice 5\8" 2.57 (2) for 5.14
479-0013 Pearl Rhubarb 5\8" 2.57  (2) for 5.14
479-0014 Tangerine ribbon 5\8" 2.57 (2)for 5.14
479-1014 Tangerine Ribbon 7\8" 3.43 (1) for 3.43
050-0155 Antique Gold 7\8" 3.43 (1) for 3.43
479-1012 Legionnaire 7\8" 3.43 (1) for 3.43
050-0167 Tobacco Marble 7\8" 3.43 (1) for 3.43
050-0166 Silver Marble 7\8" 3.43 (1) for 3.43
050-0159 Blue Pearl 7\8" 3.43 (1) for 3.43

These are my figures:
Total   $218.10
Shipping   $8.95
Insurance  $4.60
Paypal Fee  $7.26
Grand Total  $238.91


Chris,  Please email me at lbj007@new.rr.com so I can pay you immediatly.

Thanks Again for doing this for all of us.

John
(rsx1974)


----------



## micah

Sorry, I know that I'm a procrastinator....(spelling?)

1x 050-4187 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM LOTUS ROLLERBALL PEN $37.11 
3x 050-0304 RHODIUM TWIST PEN $4.81 
1x 050-4626 JR. RETRO RHODIUM FOUNTAIN $17.61 
2x 050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 
1x 050-0315 Rhodium Havana Rollerball $9.31

2x 479-1011 Pen Makers Choice Acrylic pen blanks 7/8" $3.43 
1x 479-1014 Pen Makers Choice Acrylic pen blanks 7/8" $3.43 
1x 479-1005 Pen Makers Choice Acrylic pen blanks 7/8" $3.43 
1x 479-1008 Pen Makers Choice Acrylic pen blanks 7/8" $3.43 

1x 050-4198 Lotus Bushings $3.99

I think that is it....hopefully.

Subtotal  $123.25
Shipping  $8.95
Insurance $3.45
Paypal (3% +.31) $4.38
Total  $140.03

I think that is right, but please check me. Let me know and I'll get the $$ sent right out via paypal
Thanks
Micah


----------



## NCWoodworker

Chris...thanks for taking the time to do this again!  

Here's what I'm looking for 

2 @ 050-5008 BLACK CHROME ARTIST SKETCH PENCIL $6.44 ($12.88)
3 @ 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45 ($31.35)
5 @ 050-2328 Jr.Statesman BTN RB $17.57 ($87.85)
5 @ 050-0324 RHODIUM/BLACK STATESMAN ROLLERBALL $20.07 ($100.35)

$232.43  Subtotal
$  4.60  Insurance
$  8.95  Shipping
--------
$245.98
$253.67 (1.03 + $.31)
---------
---------

I will be sending paypal...thx!!!

Chris Mathes


----------



## Tuba707

050-4461 TITANIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $16.66 
050-0376 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS BALL POINT PEN $10.60 Low (3) = 31.80
050-4157 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ SMOOTH END CAP $9.47
050-4179 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.26 
050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04 
050-0373 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II FOUNTAIN W/ THREADED END CAP $13.52 (2) = 27.04
050-0397 RHODIUM GENTLEMENS FOUNTAIN PEN $17.41  (2)  = 34.82
050-4011 PANACHE ROLLERBALL BUSHINGS $4.03
955-0104 DOUBLE MANDREL BUSHINGS AMERICANA PEN $5.04 Low

Subtotal: $152.16
Insurance $3.45
Paypal, 3% + .31 = $4.87
Shipping = $8.95
TOTAL: 169.43


----------



## MesquiteMan

Chris,

I know I am late so if you don't want to accept the order, I understand!  If you will then here is my order.  Thanks for doing this!

5  050-4177 BLACK TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.60 
3  050-4148 Copper Jr Gents Fountain w/Threads $11.35 
2  050-4622 JR. RETRO COPPER ROLLERBALL $8.32 
3  050-2325 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k FP $23.29 
3  050-2326 Jr.Statesman Rho/22k RB $21.36 
3  050-2327 Jr.Statesman BTN FP $21.74 
3  050-2328 Jr.Statesman BTN RB $17.57
1  050-4194 RHODIUM/BLACK TITANIUM JR EMPEROR FOUNTAIN PEN $32.56 
1  050-4199 Jr. Emperor Bushings $4.03 
2  050-4623 JR. RETRO RHODIUM ROLLERBALL $13.82 

Subtotal:  $392.16
Shipping:  $8.95
Insurance: $5.50
Subtotal:  $406.61
Paypal:    $12.51
Grand Total: $419.12

Let me know your paypal address and I will send it right out.


----------



## louisbry

Chris,

I know I am late. I didn't know the deadline until now.  If you do'nt have time to process, I understand.

2 - 050-0365 RHODIUM AMERICANA BULLET TIP PEN $9.17
3 - 050-4064 BLACK TITANIUM SILVER BULLET PEN $6.05
4 - 050-0301 RHODIUM EUROPEAN PEN $6.44 Low
3 - 050-4156 TITANIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $9.47 
3 - 050-0371 RHODIUM JR GENTLEMENS II ROLLERBALL W/ THREADED END CAP $10.45
3 - 050-4016 RHODIUM PANACHE ROLLERBALL $10.04
4 - 050-0391 Rhodium Patriot $6.81 
1 - 192-1250 12.5 MM Drill bit $7.06
1 - 050-9304 Chameleon Pen Tubes European Black $2.78
1 - 050-9308 Chameleon Pen Tubes Cigar Black $3.03  
1 - 050-4443 Patriot Bushings  	$4.01	

Subtotal: $196.25
Shipping: $8.95
Insurance: $3.45
Subtotal: $208.68
Paypal: $6.57
Grand Total: $215.25

Let me know your paypal address and I will send it right out


----------



## RasMan

Chris,

I am still waiting to receive your Paypal username so I can pay you.  I am still new and learning the ins and outs of the forum.  I used the "E-mail User" function in your user profile to send you the email requesting your Paypal username.  Was that the correct method or do I need to do something else?

Thanks for your help and thanks very much for doing this.  This is quite a Herculean effort!


----------



## kent4Him

> _Originally posted by RasMan_
> 
> Chris,
> 
> I am still waiting to receive your Paypal username so I can pay you.  I am still new and learning the ins and outs of the forum.  I used the "E-mail User" function in your user profile to send you the email requesting your Paypal username.  Was that the correct method or do I need to do something else?
> 
> Thanks for your help and thanks very much for doing this.  This is quite a Herculean effort!



I've emailed many people from the web site, but they don't seem to be getting through.  I'm beginning to wonder if IAP is having an email problem.  I seem to get ones that others are sending me.  So, if you have not received an email telling you your final total and my paypal address, email me through the system, and I will reply to that email.


----------



## kent4Him

I am still waiting on payment from the following:

Rmartin - Paid
RasMan - Paid
johncrane - Paid
NCWoodworker - Paid
Tuba707 - Paid
louisbry - Paid

sailing_away - Paid


----------



## RasMan

Chris,

I just sent you an email through the system with my email information.

Thanks!


----------



## Rmartin

Chris, I sent my payment the moment I ordered. I just sent you the transaction details from my paypal account. Please let me know what's the what.

Rmartin


----------



## JimM

Chris,
A monumental task indeed.  I want to say thanks for your efforts as I am sure all the others will want to echo those sentiments also.  I for one appreciate what you are doing.
Jim


----------



## TomG

Chris:

I picked up my package today.  Thanks for organizing this.  I could only imagine the time it took, it is well appreciated.

Tom


----------



## RasMan

I received my box yesterday and everything was perfect.  Thanks again for doing this.  It is very much appreciated!!!


----------



## bananajeep

Chris, I picked up my package on Sat.  Thanks for organizing this.

Mike


----------



## ken69912001

Got my package Chris. Everything in great order. Thanks for doing the buy.


----------



## Jim15

HI Chris,
  Received my order. Thanks again for doing the group buy.


----------



## mewell

Chris - My kits arrived today safe and sound. Thank you for all your hard work on this!

Mark


----------



## Woodlvr

Chris,
   My package arrived and was completed.  Thank you.

Mike


----------



## johnnycnc

Chris,my order arrived all there
and in good shape.
Thank You for your time & effort!


----------



## broitblat

Chris,

I got my box of goodies!  Thanks a lot for your efforts to put this together.

  -Barry


----------



## WriteRev

Chris,

Everything arrived safe and sound.

Thanks again for doing this.

Steve


----------



## MesquiteMan

Thanks a bunch for your hard work on this, Chris.  I got my stuff yesterday.


----------



## GoodTurns

Chris-

BIG BOX received today, everything looks great, ManyThanks for undertaking this whole project!


----------



## PTJeff

Chris
As you predicted...box is here safe and sound.  Can't wait to get to it.  Thanks again for being the point man for this project


----------



## kcordon

Chris,

I got everything yesterday.  Thanks a lot.  I can't imagine how much work this is.

Kevin


----------



## GregMuller

Chris,
I recieved mine. Thanks for doing the buy.
Greg Muller


----------



## VirgilJ

Chris,

I recieved mine also. Thanks a bunch for running this. I'm sure it was a ton of work and I do appreciate it.
Virgil


----------



## jssmith3

Hi Chris, got mine today and thank you so much.

Janet


----------



## GaryMGg

Chris,
I got my order and other than me not knowing what I bought, it was perfect.
Thanks for putting this together again.
Great job,
Gary


----------



## johncrane

Chris got mine yesterday all is good thanks again for doing this


----------



## RogerGarrett

Got back from my trip up to Interlochen, MI and found the box of kits plus a few extra blocks of wood for birdhouses.

Thanks Chris - must have been a HUUUUUUUUGE undertaking.  I appreciate all of the effort.

best wishes,
Roger Garrett


----------



## gketell

Received my order and it was perfect.  Thank you very very much for doing this!!!

GK


----------



## Husky

Chris,

Since the chameleon tubes are backorderd and will not be expected until Nov. please send my order without them.
thanks

Stan

I hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Snazzypens

I will get mine less the tubes too, please. 
Thanks Toni


----------



## sailing_away

With the delay in the chameleon tubes, can you please send my order without them.  Once again, thanks for setting all this up.  It's a huge undertaking.  

thanks


----------



## NCWoodworker

Chris...I never thanked you for putting my order together and getting it out to me.  This is the second time you handled this order that I got to take part in.  I greatly appreciate your hard work!

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Divnbrian

Chris,
Received my order today. Thanks for your help!
Brian
"divnbrian"


----------



## TBone

Chris,

Order received, thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## jedgerton

Chris,

Everything arrived yesterday.  Thanks for doing this.  I know its a lot of work, especially on a buy this large!

John


----------



## Brewmeister35

Got mine today.  Thanks again Chris for doing this!


----------



## Husky

Received mine a couple of days ago. Everything is good. thanks for ptting forth this effort Chris!


----------



## Snazzypens

mine arrive. Thanks for all the work you do great job!! Chris now you can relax
Toni


----------



## kent4Him

Some of you are entitled to refund either due to reduced shipping cost or discounts on Acrylic blanks.  I will list them below.  You have a number of choices:

1. I can Paypal you the money.  Paypal will take there share.
2. I can donate it to IAP
3. I can keep track of the amount to be used for future group buys

Here is the list of members with their amounts:

JimM	 $3.65 
GregMuller	 $4.35 
TomG	 $4.35 
jedgerton	 $2.75 
Jim15	 $4.35 
PTJeff	 $4.05 
ken69912001	 $2.55 
bananajeep	 $4.35 
mewell	 $2.75 
Tuba707	 $2.75 
sailing_away	 $2.36 
rsx1974	 $2.31 

I will contact each of you by the end of the week if you don't contact me first.


----------



## ken69912001

Chris. You can just give my refund to the group.


----------



## kent4Him

The Tubes finally came in.  T-bone, I'll be shipping them out first-class today.


----------

